# Cabopatch (Bondo) wounds



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I decided to play with some Prosaide and cabosil (cabopatch or Bondo) to make some on skin wound applications.

The make up is alcohol activated make up (Skin Illustrator's Zombie Pallet and WM Creations Stacolor Pallet) and for the glisten I used vegetable oil. The blood is Bloody Mary's.

I mixed the cabosil and prosaide until it was a frosting consistency and used a small spatula to dab it and shape it. Pretty resilient.

This is definitely something that I need to play with some more...

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=5279284&id=158602778419

Cory
Nightmare Playgrounds


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think it turned out great, the last picture is my favorite, the wounds look absolutely disgusting


----------



## Cowbell (May 3, 2010)

Was this hard to remove from your skin? How was the clean up?


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I mostly just peeled it off slowly (the big clumps) and used Telesis Supersolve to get the thinner stuff pliable. It took a bit to remove but I think that is what makes it awesome. It was pretty resilient and would hold up to a night of active haunting.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it looks good. Nice paint job too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ewwww....creepy but effective. very realistic.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, somebody get a BandAid for that poor person!:googly:


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Be super careful with cabosil, very dangerous to breathe, Im sure you are aware, Im just putting it out there for those who dont know.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. 

Allen H is right...ABSOLUTELY wear a breathing mask to Keep from inhaling the fumed silica (cabosil). You DO NOT want this stuff in your lungs.


----------

